# IRL and Mosquito Lagoon June report



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice job, as soon as I get this roof finished I plan to spend a few days in the lagoon. Where do you normally launch from?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I usually launch from WSEG or Scottsmoore. Use at your own risk though, all of the loading spots down there are highly subject to theft. My suggestion is to not leave anything of value in your vehicle and leave your doors unlocked. Them boys have no problem busting out your window to take your loose change. I won't be going to the IRL until after a good north wind has been blowin for a few days, hopefully that will clean it up a little.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good report. I got out there once this month on a very windy day. RonW and I got 3 trout and 1 red. All slot fish. There was no sight fishing due to the wind blowing around 15 - 20. 

Oh and the beverages at JB's were frosty cold as usual


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Good report. I got out there once this month on a very windy day. RonW and I got 3 trout and 1 red. All slot fish. There was no sight fishing due to the wind blowing around 15 - 20.
> 
> Oh and the beverages at JB's were frosty cold as usual


Yeah, it's been rather blowey lately. I've been doing excellent with mostly spoons, with a few being sightcasted. Long cast and a medium retrieve, landed more than a dozen reds and trout on most days this month. I'm curious to see how the fishing is going to be, here in the following weeks. I might focus on the inlets and causeways, around the tide changes. There should be hungry snook and tarpon with this full moon coming. 

I wouldn't know about JB's frosty bevs, I'm a Goodrich kinda guy.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Nice fish!


Thanks Shadow. I'm blessed enough to have grown up around such an amazing fishery, so I try to enjoy it as much as i possibly can.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I wouldn't know about JB's frosty bevs, I'm a Goodrich kinda guy.


Goodrich's is a breakfast stop for me if we are out there for multiple days camping.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > I wouldn't know about JB's frosty bevs, I'm a Goodrich kinda guy.
> 
> 
> Goodrich's is a breakfast stop for me if we are out there for multiple days camping.


On the rare occasion that I keep a fish, I go there and they cook it up right nice. Goodrich's also has the best fried shrimp I've ever eaten. Over the many years of going to JB's, I've just been wrong one to many times.


----------

